# 40 Zoll zum Spielen ?



## Waxwiesel (20. November 2010)

Hallo , ich brauche einen neuen Tv . Jetzt wollte ich fragen , ob dieser gut für Blueray , Dvd und spielen am Pc geeignet ist ?

ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - TV-Geräte - LCD-TV - 102-107cm (40-42) - Samsung LE-40C650

Mfg


----------



## nulchking (20. November 2010)

Habe mal versucht auf einem 32" Full HD Fernseher zu spielen und das ging meiner Meinung nach gar nicht das wirkte einfach alls "zu groß" auf mich.
Meiner Meinung nach Fernseher nur für Konsolen/TV und Filme, alles andere am Schreibtisch mit einem Monitor


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2010)

Ich zocke auf einem 40" TV und bin sehr zufrieden damit, außer dass das Bild etwas zu klein ist.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (20. November 2010)

Ich würde auch auf die Raktionsgeschwindigkeit des LCDs achten, sonst kann es bei schnellen Bewegungen zu Schlierenbildung kommen.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (20. November 2010)

Hab auch ne Zeit lang auf meinem Samsung 40" FullHD gezockt. Am Anfang ist das noch recht beeindruckend, auf Dauer fehlt mir aber die Schärfe, da die gleiche Auflösung bei unter 28" einfach besser aussieht. Besonders wenn man was lesen muss ist es angenehmer.
Falls du's trotzdem machst ein Hinweis: Einige Fernsehr haben Bildprozessoren, die einige Spieleffekte ausbügeln (Motionblur bei Crysis z.B.). Musst also ne Weile probieren.
Außerdem brauchst du für fast jedes Spiel andere Einstellungen für Farbe,Kontrast, 100Hz, Farbraum etc.

PS: Abstand sollte über 1,5m betragen, sonst kriegste nach ner Weile nen steifen Hals


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

Ich denk zum zocken ist ein 27 Zoll das Maximum. Wenn man sehr gerne EgoShoter zockt würd ich 24 Zoll als Maximum nenen. Sonst geht der Überblick verloren da die Fläche die man überschauen muss zu groß ist.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (20. November 2010)

Ich hab nen HannsG 28". Der ist zwar anfangs riesig, man gewöhnt sich aber verdammt schnell dran


----------

